# Starter set up for fly fishing?



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys I've really gotten into sight fishing for redfish the last few years and I've gotten pretty good at it. So I'd really like a new challenge in it. But I really don't know where to start with a fly rod, reel, or line. What would be good set up I don't wanna go too cheap but definitely not too expensive in case I'm just terrible at it and give up. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Look in to the TFO rods good action and pretty good quality with an amazing warranty. I both BVK and Mangrove model in 8wt. I have grown to like the mangrove more and it would probably be friendly to you just starting out. Reels you can pretty much base on your budget but I run a sage 3280 that a really like and it was reasonably priced. The Allen reels are affordable with really good reviews as well. Line is going to be up to you but go quality. I run SA texture saltwater taper and the redfish taper by SA. Go see the guys at FTU on the gulf freeway they are awesome. 
BTW you gonna be terrible for a little bit but once you stick a red on fly you will be hooked. If you like sight casting you will love the challenge a fly rod adds. Be prepared for an expensive in depth addiction.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out close out sites like Sierra trading post. I have 3 rods, 2 eight weight TFO, A bVK and an Axiom, and a 7 wt Gary borger. I got a couple of close out reels, sage 1880, for 80 each, I think they are great. The Gary borger came from Sierra trading post and it came with a Ross reel and some pretty bad line. The bVK cost full price and was a gift. The axiom I bought off TKF from a member there. Each rod has a different feel. I see reels as line storage, someone might jump on me for saying that, but I've never had a 600 dollar reel so I might no know what I'm missing. I've casted a sage rod and I'm just not ready to say that it's worth the 4X cost. TFO has a great warranty. Line is important. Cabelas makes some good line that is half the cost of Rio, SA,


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

You already have the hardest part of the game down when you can find and get close to skinny water redfish. Best advice is look for a buddy to introduce you to the game. Likely they will have plenty of equipment, including something they no longer use and will loan to you to start off. If you cannot find someone, try contacting a fly shop and get a contact for a club. Another route is to spring for a guide. If you are determined to dive in with your first purchase (and there will be many more), and do not have someone to teach you basics of casting, go to a flyshop and ask for a mid-quality outfit, a really good line, and some lessons. I only buy travel rods (4 piece) with lifetime warranties, because my bucket list continues to grow for distant waters. So many fish, so little time.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Orvis & Redington both have nice combo sets that can get you into the game. Also, check out EBay for deals on used equipment. I have bought a rod or two there with great results.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Some good advice already. Heres what I always tell folks getting into fly fishing: Don't invest too much in your first rod/reel. If you don't like fly fishing your not out a lot. If you do like it you will have a nice backup rod/reel if you ever decide to upgrade. Also, don't let the sales person tell you that you MUST have a super fast rod for saltwater fly fishing. Not true. A slower rod is great to learn on and most casts aren't as far as many think. Feel free to PM or email me with specific questions and I'll be happy to help. Regards, Jeff


----------



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys I appreciate the great info.
Thats why I love this forum.
I'll keep this post updated as I move forward and probably ask more questions.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a set up if interested, sent you a pm not sure if it went through.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Join us (Texas FlyFishers) for our monthly meeting at Bayland Park Recreation Center. You will find a bunch of like minded guys who love sightcasting to big redfish. We can get you hooked up with casting instructions quickly. Stop by either of the two FTU's or the Orvis shops and they will point you in our direction. Lots of opportunities to gain knowledge and have a great time while doing so. WELCOME


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

duck commander said:


> Look in to the TFO rods good action and pretty good quality with an amazing warranty. I both BVK and Mangrove model in 8wt. I have grown to like the mangrove more and it would probably be friendly to you just starting out. Reels you can pretty much base on your budget but I run a sage 3280 that a really like and it was reasonably priced. The Allen reels are affordable with really good reviews as well. Line is going to be up to you but go quality. I run SA texture saltwater taper and the redfish taper by SA. Go see the guys at FTU on the gulf freeway they are awesome.
> BTW you gonna be terrible for a little bit but once you stick a red on fly you will be hooked. If you like sight casting you will love the challenge a fly rod adds. Be prepared for an expensive in depth addiction.


X2
I have a BVK and it is a good rod for the money. I paired it with a Sage and couldnt be happier with the set up.
I went with the 9wt though


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

Check ut the Redington Path fly combo, comes with a satwater rated Path eight wt rod, reel with dacron backing and Rio flyline already spooled, just take off the included tippet and put your own on. Cabela's has it for $189.95, even has a rod/reel bag included. For starters, it will catch you a bunch of fish, you can always change line later if you wear it out. Out of the box, it casts like a bullet.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would definitely recommend tfo to start out. The best warranty and great rods for the price. I would suggest looking at allen reels, they are a great price and the reviews are excellent. Taylor reels are suppose to be very good as well. I have no experience with those first hand, this is just what I've heard. As far as line I use the SA textured saltwater series and I love it. It's expensive, 90$, but worth it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Erichugh22 said:


> I would definitely recommend tfo to start out. The best warranty and great rods for the price. I would suggest looking at allen reels, they are a great price and the reviews are excellent. Taylor reels are suppose to be very good as well. I have no experience with those first hand, this is just what I've heard. As far as line I use the SA textured saltwater series and I love it. It's expensive, 90$, but worth it.


I have an Allen alpha III that I use for everything from carp and redfish to Ling. I haven't had any problems with it and would recommend it to anyone looking for great value fly reel. I actually think Allen is offering 20% off rod/reel combos with their compass rods if you use the promo code"FEBCOMP20". I've never used any of their rods though so can't speak on those. You won't go wrong with a TFO though. I also hear their BVK reels are pretty sweet. Keep an eye out on bargain sites too. Some of the nicer Lamson reels can be had for really cheap right now.

As for line, if you don't want to spend too much get Orvis wonderline training line. I think it's around $40 and is almost identical to their redfish line. I used that stuff for a long time starting out. It got a short fat belly taper which is good for quick casts.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I have the 7wt Temple Fork BVK with an Allen Kraken 3 reel. Inexpensive, light, casts like a dream, and great warranties and service on both- or so I'm told.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Although I have a Sage, X5 on the TFO. I would of got that instead if they had made them at the time. Great rod for the money. Also think about tying your own flys, that's where the real satisfaction comes from. You will begin to look at all those little plastic wrappers, ties, straws, furs, fibers and feathers in a whole different light. Start out with a cheap reel, all they basically do is hold the line. Once you can master stripping and using palm pressure for drag, then go find one with a real drag. As far as line goes use WF. There are so many out now I don't think you can make a mistake. Learn your knots, leader systems and tippets then get to it.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I started with a TFO/BVK rod and reel and caught some nice bull reds with some guys using much more expensive rigs. I got some Airflo Bone/Refish line on my new fly rod (another story) and like it better that the "redfish" line that came with the TFO. I got my TFO at Bass Proshop and my NRX at Fishing Tackle Unlimited. 8wt can catch anything in our bay systems and some offshore stuff.


----------

